# Bearded Dragon Poo



## Fuko (Oct 10, 2008)

Random question i know...
After my BD has a poo and ive cleaned it all up etc, the viv lingers(smells).
Is there any way i can freshen up the viv?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Fuko said:


> Random question i know...
> After my BD has a poo and ive cleaned it all up etc, the viv lingers(smells).
> Is there any way i can freshen up the viv?


BeaClean (reptile disinfectant). Althougth it doesn't really stop smells to good. I just crack open a window and hold my nose for 5 minutes.


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I leave the viv glass open a centimetre for 10 minutes (watch incase he escapes!) then close it, works for me!


----------



## CardiffDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

i leave door open a few cm at both ends dont really clear the smell but makes me feel better ha ha ha ha


----------



## Fuko (Oct 10, 2008)

Wheres the best place to buy Reptile Disinfectant online?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

wildworldsupplies


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm opening viv wide open and playing with my dragons while the fresh air goes in


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Being a girlie, I abhor strong smells, so I set an air freshener at 9 mins, you know the ones that puff air freshener every so often? Since we switched substrate and to locusts from crickets, we haven't had any probs with smells. He smells like a summers' day!!!!


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

People complain about dragon poo, but I don't have a problem at all, doesn't smell.


----------

